# GPS update for 2005 Continental GT



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

If your Bentley uses the 10 CD system, you can buy the BMW 11 CD set, numbered 65-90-2-365-696 that will work. (although Your Mileage May Vary )

I put the Canada CD into my CGT today, and it worked fine creating a navigation to a town that wasn't even on my Bentley disk (FWIW, Nanaimo, BC). 

The disks are labelled as the 2015 versions, and the documentation indicates that this will be the "Final Version" of the CD product, so if you are interested you may want to get them sooner than later. 

I paid $200 CDN from a local BMW dealer, and posts in the Phaeton forum say you can find them from BMW sources for $150USD.


----------



## defleury1 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Set of 11 cd gps bmw*

Dear Friend
I have a problem with the reference number 65-90-2-365-696 for the BMW set of 11 CD;
I am in PARIS FRANCE and the BMW OFFICE tell me this number is unknown in FRANCE ;
Is it possible for you to see if this number is specific to CANADA or if they can give you a EUROPEEN NUMBER ?
MY BENTLEY CONTINENTAL IS FROM 2004/04/09.
I have somebody in MONTREAL who can buy this set if it cover FRANCE.
A lot off thanks for your answer.
Best regards 
Sincerly yours 
Jean ROHAULT de FLEURY


----------



## defleury1 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Remerciements*

Good morning dear friend.
I have send all your informations to Montréal and i will let you know as soon as I get them.
Many thank's again for your information.


----------



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

defleury1 said:


> Good morning dear friend.
> I have send all your informations to Montréal and i will let you know as soon as I get them.
> Many thank's again for your information.


The disk set 65-90-2-365-696 is for North America only (Canada/USA). I apologize for not making that clear. It does not have any other region data.


----------

